

Seamless.com - geppyp

If you order food from Seamless, they ask you to sign a contract with non compete clause to avoid you to develop a similar system or app. Is it a common business practice?
======
ScottWhigham
I just pulled up their TOS and searched for "compete" and found nothing. Where
are you seeing this?

~~~
geppyp
In the contract they sent us to subscribe their service.

------
geppyp
They only offer their service to companies. We received a contract to sign and
in the contract we found this clause.

------
grep
You shouldn't worry about that. Their app is so horrible that nobody wants to
copy it.

------
Justsignedup
I'd run that clause by my lawyer. That sounds dubious.

------
andridk
Shameless.com seems more accurate.

